# Deep-Fried Sweet Potato Balls



## Raine (Jun 8, 2005)

Deep-Fried Sweet Potato Balls

   Makes 5 servings. 

3/4 pound sweet potatoes-- cooked, peeled and mashed
4 teaspoons cornstarch, divided
1 pinch salt
1 tablespoon water
 1 cup shredded coconut
1/2 cup brown sugar
3/4 cup sesame seeds
1 1/2 quarts oil for deep frying


Directions
1 In a mixing bowl, knead together potatoes, 2 teaspoons 
   cornstarch, salt and water to form a stiff dough. In a 
   separate bowl, combine coconut and brown sugar. Form 
   potato dough into small balls; make a well in the center 
   and fill with coconut mixture; close up hole and reshape 
   balls. Roll in sesame seeds, then in remaining cornstarch.
2 Heat oil in deep-fryer or deep, heavy-bottomed pan to 
   375 degrees F (190 degrees C).
3 Fry balls in oil until golden. Drain on paper towels. Serve


----------



## designerobsessed (Jun 9, 2005)

*deep fried sweet potato balls*

Wow, do these sound good!!  Where are you getting all these great recipes?!?!  Are they family favorites?


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 9, 2005)

nope, Rainee is our recipe Queen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If you are looking for something, odds are that Rainee can find it for you!!


----------

